# moving to france



## adoptive cath (Oct 28, 2009)

i am moving to france from south africa , i have an portuguese passport and its the first time i am using it, is there any other documents i may be asked for at border control at CGD airport


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

adoptive cath said:


> i am moving to france from south africa , i have an portuguese passport and its the first time i am using it, is there any other documents i may be asked for at border control at CGD airport


Which border? I suspect you mean the French border, perhaps you should post your questions in the French thread?


----------



## adoptive cath (Oct 28, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Which border? I suspect you mean the French border, perhaps you should post your questions in the French thread?


thanks, will post on the french thread


----------

